# Devils Lake Fishing Report 10/14



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With hunting season in full swing, fishing pressure on the lake has been 
light. Those making it out are still reporting excellent success. Walleyes 
are moving into their fall patterns and anglers working rocky structure or 
moving water areas are having the best success. Some of the better areas to 
target are the sunken roads in Pelican, the Golden Highway, and the old sunken 
Grahams Island road. Anglers in these are trolling cranks or bottom bouncers 
with spinners. Other areas producing fish are the deeper rocky points and 
moving water bridge areas. These include Haley?s Hump, Patience Point, Monkey 
Ridge, the Towers of Six Mile, Creel, & the Main Bay, Scooters Point, Bud 
Point, Rocky/Military Points, Cactus/Ft. Totten Points, Five Crows, the Stromme 
Addition area, and all the area bridges. Jigging or bottom bouncers with 
spinners are both producing fish. Pike are being caught along with walleyes in 
most areas of the lake. White bass fishing remains spotty and perch fishing 
continues to be poor. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

